# New trigger in tank



## sarah7287 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi i put a trigger in my tank yesterday and fed when i put him in. Hes doing great but before i put him in my puffer was very active and now he just kinda lays on the bottom and only comes out when someone walks up to the tank. Trigger is about twice the size as him and he use to be the biggest thing in the tank. Is the puffer just scared of him or what? I dont want my puffer to become stressed out. Hes my favorite thing in the tank.
Thanks


----------



## sarah7287 (Oct 1, 2008)

O yea the trigger is a niger trigger if that makes any difference.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

definately sounds like hes threatened... Niger triggers aren't exactly the best tankmates for a lot of fish as they are pretty aggressive fish. I would have suggested something from the Xanthichthys genus... not to mention these fish get huge and will need a very large tank in the range of 200 gallons


----------



## sarah7287 (Oct 1, 2008)

the trigger gets real big? I thought that he would only get as big as the tank would allow him. its a 55 gal. I can see a difference between yesterday and todays behavior in the puffer. he is comming out more often and was swimming around this morning when i got up instead of just chillin on a rock.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

niger trigger will get 9"
porcupine puffer will get around 18" but it depends on the species
No saltwater fish and freshwater fish do not just get as big as the tank will allow.


----------



## sarah7287 (Oct 1, 2008)

ok, umm do you know how fast fish actually grow??


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

an 1" per month till 3", .5" per month till 6", and slower until they become adults.


----------



## sarah7287 (Oct 1, 2008)

ok thank you


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

No problem... right now they are probably fine... just something to think about... just remember, triggers are unpredictable and keep an eye on your puffer (who might be fine, but might not be fine)


----------



## sarah7287 (Oct 1, 2008)

they seem to get along and kinda "hang out" together. and the trigger is trying to protect my smaller blue damsel from the bigger blue damsel when he gets to aggressive. I think it is gonna work out. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

No problem. One thing about triggers that I'd like to say again, they are unpredictable, fine one minute... killers the next... just be very observant to protect your other fish


----------

